# Ears



## jthomas1600 (Jan 26, 2011)

Does any do anything (short of wearing head gear) to preserve the integrity of your ears? I ask because I seem to be more susceptible to cauliflower ears than most people. I grappled for about 1.5 years back around 2005 and buggered my left ear up a little. I've recently started again and already my left ear is getting worse. I don't mind too much except it seems like a misrepresentation for a guy with such limited experience and mediocre skills to look like I've got a lifetime of hard core grappling behind me.


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been training in BJJ for over four years and have just a little on my right ear.  Most people don't notice it.  A friend who started at about the same time as I did has ears that look like gyoza. 

Everyone's different.  As you say, if you're prone to cauliflower, you're just in trouble.  Unless you go to the doctor.  There is a procedure where they can repair cauliflower damage even if you've let it go, but from what I've seen, if you're prone to it and you keep training, it will just come back.  

So, I guess based on my experience, I'd say that there's not much you can do other than to protect yourself with good headgear.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 26, 2011)

I heard that draining the fluid right after the swelling prevents it from solidifying into cauliflower ear. Can't vouch for that though.


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I heard that draining the fluid right after the swelling prevents it from solidifying into cauliflower ear. Can't vouch for that though.


From my experience, draining it just just kind of fun.  It does take the fluid out, but unless you use some kind of compression to keep the ear from filling back up, it's really more symbolic than anything, and will actually prolong the healing process.

Most guys I know don't like to go to the doctor because when they put the compression on the ear they tell you not to train until it's fully healed.  

There was a Fightworks Podcast on cauliflower ear a few years back.  If I can find the link, I'll post it.  Jits practitioner who is also a practicing MD talked about what it is, what causes it and how it's cured.

Edit:  Found it.  April, 2008.  http://thefightworkspodcast.com/2008/04/27/cauliflower-ear-robert-drysdale/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2011)

Headgear!  That is your simple answer!  I have had a few tough and painful bouts with cauliflower ear early on but over time I simply got better at how I moved and what I did and then their simply was no issue.


----------



## KydeX (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm ressurrecting this thread instead of creating a new one. I have been doing bjj for three months now as crosstraining with my Ninjutsu. Because they have more sessions per week, I actually train more bjj right now. I just became aware of this issue with grappling. How big is the risk of getting this injury/condition? I have never felt any pain in my ears or anything, but as I understand, you can get this more or less instantly from one incident? I have only seen one guy at our dojo that uses headgear.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty good chance you will experience this at some point.  It is very, very painful.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 8, 2015)

Bruno@MT said:


> I heard that draining the fluid right after the swelling prevents it from solidifying into cauliflower ear. Can't vouch for that though.



yeah drain it and peg it. Supposed to feel. Better as well.

i don't get them


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been grappling for quite some time, never used headgear and have never gotten cauliflower ear. I'm not sure whether I'm just genetically lucky or if it has to do with how I grapple. I never force my way out of a headlock or do anything like that which would put undue friction on my ears.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2015)

Good advice to never force yourself out of a headlock.  I am not prone to getting cauliflower ear as well.  I have only had it once in over twenty some years of continuous grappling.  That one time though was painful!


----------



## KydeX (Jan 8, 2015)

Thx, good answers


----------



## Instructor (Jan 9, 2015)

Great thread, and worth ressurecting.  I do a lot of standing grappling (headlocks etc) and so far I don't really have any cauliflower ear.  I think the difference for us is that we do this sort of thing in the form of a drill and not competitively.


----------

